# neo orthodox



## bigheavyq (Dec 10, 2004)

what do you get when you cross a neo-orthodox with a mafioso?

an offer you can't understand


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> what do you get when you cross a neo-orthodox with a mafioso?
> 
> an offer you can't understand


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 10, 2004)

But your existential self can


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 10, 2004)

Neo-orthodox?
just drop the "e" in Neo


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Neo-orthodox?
> just drop the "e" in Neo



Then you get the truth.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

This one deserves many dancing bananas but I can't find them in QuickReply just now.:bigsmile:


----------

